# Crawfish trapping?



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Well, I decided to ask here, sense a trap is involved.

Any of you trap these guys? I plan on doing some this year. 

How do you properly tag an underwater trap with your info?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Done it a few times. Just attach a metal tag with your info on it. Good luck.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Thanks! Those looks tasty! 

I saw f&t sells them like 50 for 10bucks stamped!

I know there's other threads with the topic, but I like current talk.:lol:

What time of year can you start putting traps out with success? 

I wonder if my pond has many, since it is stocked with bass and catfish. I see mudd mounds every now and then.

My main plane is to trap a bunch on an upcoming fishing trip. A few in the lake and some in the river nearby. 

Do you make your own or buy them? I have a frabile crawfish one + a minnow trap, and built one yesterday.

I'll probably used a chopped up pan fish for bait when we're on our trip.

Thinking we will get tons, never seen anyone doing it around there.. or anywhere to be honest.:lol:

Freshwater lobster.... is it just to much work for some people? Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

We made our own traps. Where I was catching them, was in a river and I beleive it was the end of March. I would use cans of tuna fish and sardines with holes punched in the cans. That way they can smell the bait but not eat it all, allowing you to catch more. A couple of times checking the traps, I don't think another crawdad would have fit in the trap.:yikes: Just throw all the small ones back so you have more next year.

Good luck and post some pics!!


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

I hadn't really thought about this before but sounds interesting. I'm not sure that I would like to eat them but I'm wondering if there is a market for them or is it lawful to sell them?  I know my lake is full of them.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

honk/quack said:


> I hadn't really thought about this before but sounds interesting. I'm not sure that I would like to eat them but I'm wondering if there is a market for them or is it lawful to sell them?  I know my lake is full of them.


I don't think you can sell them without a license. If you like lobster or crab, you would like them.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

honk/quack said:


> I hadn't really thought about this before but sounds interesting. I'm not sure that I would like to eat them but I'm wondering if there is a market for them or is it lawful to sell them?  I know my lake is full of them.


Michigan DNR law states no comercial harvesting or sale, only for personal use, and you must have an All fish license to harvest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Grizzyaries said:


> Michigan DNR law states no comercial harvesting or sale, only for personal use, and you must have an All fish license to harvest.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK, i'm good about the no sale part :tsk: but not sure about the license part. :help:


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

honk/quack said:


> OK, i'm good about the no sale part :tsk: but not sure about the license part. :help:


The guide book states you must posses an All Species fishing license to harvest crawfish now. Check it out in the fishing guide, new law went in effect starting for the 2011-2012 new rules changes page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Just ate some tonight. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

dead short said:


> Just ate some tonight.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


Nice haul. Did you buy or catch yourself?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm visiting my in-laws in Louisiana this week so we just bought some. We boiled about 50 lbs. My sister in-law and her husband have a seafood export type business. 

Had a few of these too.



Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

dead short said:


> I'm visiting my in-laws in Louisiana this week so we just bought some. We boiled about 50 lbs. My sister in-law and her husband have a seafood export type business.
> 
> Had a few of these too.
> 
> ...


Could I buy seafood from them and have it shipped to south west michigan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Besides having tags on the traps, and the trap being no longer then 24'' are there any other regulations on crayfish trapping? Not much in the regs about it or search via laws in Michigan regarding it.

Do you need a float of some sort attached to the trap? Is there a size limit for crayfish, trap # limit? Number of crayfish allowed in possession? 

I know the regs on rusty crayfish, just wondering if I'm missing anything else, I don't want to do anything illegal.

Some good looking seafood dead short!

Thanks!


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

MIpikeGuy
Do you need a float of some sort attached to the trap? Is there a size limit for crayfish said:


> A float is not required but you do want to tie the trap to something for a marker. Myself I tie off to a tree root or something under water that wont move so any currents don't move it. I don't use floats or flag ribbon so people don't steal my traps.
> No size limit and crawdads allowed I would keep it as the same as for # of minnows allowed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!

Tomorrow I will take a few pics of the home made traps I've been making.
Going to need some opinions about them before I make to many.:lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I think my cholesterol is going to spike this week. Had leftovers for lunch and dinner. LOL!


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Lots of prep, but well worth it. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

MIpikeGuy said:


> Thanks for all the help!
> Going to need some opinions about them before I make to many.:lol:


Opinions don't matter. Go stick'em in the water and lets see some pics of loaded traps. Make sure they are somewhat hidden. I had two traps stolen a couple of years ago :rant:. Not really sure how someone found them, but they did. What sucked, was the 3rd trap was completly full, so I imagine the two that were stolen, were full too.


----------



## tigerjohn1554 (Aug 11, 2011)

If you think they are in your pond, you might consider making a habitat friendly spot or two for them. They love hiding in rock crevices and a pile of broken cinder blocks in shallower water is perfect. In a little time a community will develope. Most fish love crayfish, especially young ones, and the rocky piles will become hotspots for both. Used to do alot of trapping in Pa., which is as rocky as it gets. We'd catch them in small creeks that led into the Susquahanna River, which has the best smallmouth fishing I've ever done. Probably not practical here, but we would get enough (along with some angry hellgramites.Ouch.) in an hour to last all day by, along with a friend, using a trap made of two pieces of wood about 3ft long, with 1/4" mesh net about 3ft tall and 5ft wide stapled to the sticks. Weighted every couple feet on bottom with like 3oz barrel weights. One guy goes upstream about 15ft kickin' up the bottom while walking towards the guy with the netted trap. When close, we'd lift the net. Occasionally we'd get some big females with a cluster of black eggs under her belly. Those went back. Since we used them as bait, in the same waters we fished, we prized the smaller ones. Fished in those rocky rivers, with just a tru turn hook and a splitshot, they, along with the hellgramites, were deadly on the smallies. Sorry so lengthy, just brought back some great memories, but look for rocks and you'll most likely find crayfish. Have fun.


----------

